
Redox: NextGen operating system written in Rust - eatbitseveryday
http://www.redox-os.org/
======
laarc
_This page will be updated to further explain the foundational principles of
Redox, once I have finished writing some code._

This is a mindset the world could use more of. Best of luck.

